# Smartphone motions as midi controller ?



## Harald (Feb 24, 2020)

Hi there,

Some people use leap controller to record midi CC of vstis, it seems possible to do it with a smartphone (with some limits I think) do you know if it already exists ?

I'd like to try it with reaper (but it should work with any DAWs).

Thx


----------



## Dietz (Feb 24, 2020)

Not exactly what you were asking for - but this litte gadget seems to be filling the gap:

->


----------



## Harald (Feb 24, 2020)

What I had in mind was spending no money to have a new midi controller, as almost everyone has a smartphone.
Getting acceleration, orientation, movement from a phone to a computer is easy with the APIs. 
It's the next step, form raw data (JSON) to midi output that I wonder how to do.
And latency might be an issue too.
That's why I asked here, I think somebody must have did it already, but maybe not shared.

Basically, I am searching to do like in this vid :


but with a smartphone instead, so everybody could use it


----------



## Cinebient (Feb 24, 2020)

Some ios apps using the gyroscope for modulations or even mimic via the camera. They mainly use it for intern usage. Not sure if there is a low latency midi out conversation possible.
However, midi over bluetooth works good and with low latency for me in general.


----------



## EgM (Feb 24, 2020)

There's a few of them for iphone, I have a leap controller as well which I don't use much. I've also used a Wii mote (Nintendo) with Osculator for quite a while 

On iPhone there's this:
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/ac-sabre-midi-instrument
Here's a guy demoing it:


Edit: 

I've grabbed the app,by default it does CC1 on roll and CC-filter on raise, you can modify those parameters but it's not user friendly... I'll give it another look some other time.


----------



## robgb (Feb 24, 2020)

I use TouchOSC and Osculator (the combination makes programming much easier). I'm using two old phones - one for articulation changing and another as a CC X/Y controller, controlling CC1/CC11.


----------



## Harald (Feb 25, 2020)

I'll take a look on the reaper forum, I may have more success there.
I was sure my idea was already implemented by someone, I'll share any work on it here.

Edit: OK, after some research it seems that 3d tracking of a smartphone (its position in space) is impossible due to the quality of the sensors.
Even Magdwick and Kalman filters have limits.
So it's better to stick to something similar to touchosc solution :/

5€ is maybe too much though.


----------

